# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > React >  مشکل با تابع split() و shift()

## rayangostar_co

با سلام و احترام
مشکل این کد چیه که نه تابع split رو میشناسه نه shift

getPropValue(obj,path){
        if (!path) { return obj; }
        const properties =  path.split(".");
        return _this_.getPropValue(obj[properties.shift()], properties.join("."));

};




این خطا رو تو مرورگرم دارم!
path.split is not a function

----------


## kiarash_90

این مسئله به عنوان باگ در خود  reactjs در حال پیگیری هست.
موفق باشید.

----------

